# Stop over advice needed on route to Scotland



## POGJONES (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone
We will be traveling to Scotland this coming Thursday but can't leave Doncaster until after 5pm. We would like to travel about 3-4 hours heading towards the west coast. We will then need to stop for the night can anyone suggest a suitable stop over. We will probably start by heading up the A1 as we only live a mile from it. We are not going to book anywhere but would like to head up to the Fort William area and then take it from there.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

POGJONES said:


> Hello everyone
> We will be traveling to Scotland this coming Thursday but can't leave Doncaster until after 5pm. We would like to travel about 3-4 hours heading towards the west coast. We will then need to stop for the night can anyone suggest a suitable stop over. We will probably start by heading up the A1 as we only live a mile from it. We are not going to book anywhere but would like to head up to the Fort William area and then take it from there.


We have a static on Cressfield Caraven Park in Ecclefechan, just on the M74 past Gretna its very good nice people 2 Hotels etc. Prob only couple of hours though and not far enough up. there are a few parks around Loch Lomond worth trying about 3/hrs from Doncaster, but be wary of the latest check in times.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Theres a vey nice camp site at the services at Tebay just at the top of shap summit. well screeened from the M6.

Phill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is Jedburgh at 180 miles/3 hours OK?

If so the lower car park in Canongate (next to the Bus Station) is OK for overnighting and there is free WiFi available from the Town Council via the aerial on the Tourist Information Centre.

We stopped there on the way back from Ft William and the TIC confirmed that overnighting is OK - just don't use the upper car park right outside the Abbey ruins as that attracts adverse comment and could lead to all overnighting being banned - as it has been at the car park by the river.

The Cookie Jar Cafe in the High Street (5 mins walk) does an excellent breakfast from 8am if you want to put something back into the town in exchange for the m/home friendly (and free) parking.


----------

